# Crack Addict ?



## Lil John (Apr 4, 2006)

What are the odds of a long time user getting off the crack?8O


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Not likely, addict forever.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I know of cases where people have come clean; however they were of a young age when they started and stopped. 

The longer a person has used the harder it will be for them to stop. Typically a near death experience (overdose&#8230; yes you can overdose despite some people's beliefs) is the only way an addict will wake up and smell the coffee. Some rehab facilities clam they can make a difference but sadly many addicts recidivate. On the other hand Jail time is normally even less effective than rehab programs. Sometimes an addict may be swayed by familly (children in particular) to give up the habbit but this too is often ineffective. 

If you know of someone that is an addict you may wish to do a Google search for support/rehab programs/contacts and other information pertaining to drug addiction.


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Rule number 1:

Never do any drug named after a body part.


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

npd_323 said:


> I know of cases where people have come clean; however they were of a young age when they started and stopped.
> 
> The longer a person has used the harder it will be for them to stop. Typically a near death experience (overdose&#8230; yes you can overdose despite some people's beliefs) is the only way an addict will wake up and smell the coffee. Some rehab facilities clam they can make a difference but sadly many addicts recidivate. On the other hand Jail time is normally even less effective than rehab programs. Sometimes an addict may be swayed by familly (children in particular) to give up the habbit but this too is often ineffective.
> 
> If you know of someone that is an addict you may wish to do a Google search for support/rehab programs/contacts and other information pertaining to drug addiction.


I agree, I know a few people that are clean and sober. Though they will always be an addict. I feel that it can be easier for young people, but at the same time it can be more difficult. They can and have used the excuse that they haven't been using crack that long and they still have a job, their family still talks to them, they dont whore themselves for drugs. BUT, give it time, they will. They will eventually end up in 1 of 3 places. Sometimes all three; Jail, Nut house, or the ground. It takes for addicts or holics to hit their bottom. Sometimes it only takes a person one time to hit their bottom. Other times, they always find a new low. And if it is a family member or friend, it's definately tough to watch the downward spiral. The google search is an excellent idea. I know for the most part if there trying to quit the crack their probably going to have to quit, drinking. Sometimes they go hand in hand. Well, thats just my opinion through my experience with people. There always a different way to help them. Just dont enable them. As tough as it may be they have to fall flat on their face. They have to pretty much be willing to get clean. The power of the addiction is so strong, that they can sincerely want to stay clean, and honestly try but they go out. Its a sad thing.


----------



## Lil John (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for your input guys.
I asked for your thoughts on this because I know a girl whos' boyfriend has been on a down hill fall with this stuff for a few years, and I care about what might happen to her.
Her boyfriend is currently in a lock-up in Worcester serving a six month sentence, he has been in for about two weeks and crack was found in his cell just a few days ago. It sounds to me like he is hopelessly addicted and it will take a near death or overdose to stop him.
I fear that this girl is blinded by love, and her boyfriends bad habit may put her health at risk.
Thanks again.
I will suggest the google search to this girl.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Well it looks like you are on the right track by being a friend to this girl. Addiction is a family disease and effects the ones around the addict just as bad. Suggest to your friend going to an Al-anon meeting it is a good first step for her to take care of herself.


----------

